# Any Pikes Peak Skiers?



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

Just wonderin' if there were any bc junkies that ski Pikes regularly? 

I'm new to the springs and only roll BC and was hoping to hook up with some people for some Pikes fun this year...looks like a lot of promising hard lines up there, as well as some fun glades!


----------



## cbrobin (Jan 21, 2004)

I am hoping to ski the peak this year, but I haven't yet. It certainly looks like there is some skiing on the mountain.
Lets see in acouple of months.
'CB


----------

